# Proxes MGW shifter??



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where can i buy this or who can I contact or PM to order?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Go in google and look up the shifter. It will take you to their website. First link

Let me google that for you


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Web Store - Proxses Tuning LLC


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Go in google and look up the shifter. It will take you to their website. First link
> 
> Let me google that for you


If you didnt want to be nice than dont post at all I wasnt sure that was the correct name

Thanks Poncho Dan!!:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I wasn't being mean lol Just helping you out to google it for you.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> I wasn't being mean lol Just helping you out to google it for you.


I thought you were being humorous; hence my response in post #3 otherwise I would have stayed out of it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Exactly! lol Just helping out in a different kind of way


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Exactly! lol Just helping out in a different kind of way


k didnt know how to take that, but just trying to put everything together so i can get my car to the track soon, dont have a computer at home at the moment


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Leahburk714 said:


> k didnt know how to take that, but just trying to put everything together so i can get my car to the track soon, dont have a computer at home at the moment


No hard feelings. Just trying to help you out just like I did in your other thread. I can just be a little blunt at times. Don't take it to the heart. 

:cheers


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just letting you know since I just got my MGW-P, it may take a while to get it..it says expect to wait 2-4 weeks, for some reason they had trouble getting the parts in when i ordered mine and it took like 5-6 weeks to get it..still its a great deal


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> Just letting you know since I just got my MGW-P, it may take a while to get it..it says expect to wait 2-4 weeks, for some reason they had trouble getting the parts in when i ordered mine and it took like 5-6 weeks to get it..still its a great deal



Yea i seen that, the only downfall but its worth the wait so im hearing! Cant wait to get it I will be ordering it this weekend! I see he has 3 different items is that just so you can choose the shifter knobs or is their a difference in the shifters themselves cause one is $335 and the highest is $405?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

MGW-P Shifter - Uses the stock knob $335.00
MGW-P Shifter Ball - Uses the aftermarket ball or any other handle. Comes threaded $390
MGW-P Rally Shifter - Uses the aftermarket rally ball. $405


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> MGW-P Shifter - Uses the stock knob $335.00
> MGW-P Shifter Ball - Uses the aftermarket ball or any other handle. Comes threaded $390
> MGW-P Rally Shifter - Uses the aftermarket rally ball. $405


AWESOME Thanks!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No problem! I personally like the aftermarket ball option, but many people seem to love the option that uses the stock handle. It's more of a personal preference but when you get yours installed post some pics up and let me know how you like it. This is the shifter I'm gonna go with so I'm trying to read up as many reviews as possible


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> No problem! I personally like the aftermarket ball option, but many people seem to love the option that uses the stock handle. It's more of a personal preference but when you get yours installed post some pics up and let me know how you like it. This is the shifter I'm gonna go with so I'm trying to read up as many reviews as possible


Will do pics n thread, also im going to get my own ball, I was looking into puttin a line locker in but not sure if im going to but def gettin a different ball dont like the stock one.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ordered the Shifter will be installing as soon as I get it...cant wait!!


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

I installed my MGW-P shifter two weeks ago and am not all that impressed with it, I ordered the stock version which was a mistake becuase if I knew that i would have to use Rubber cement to put the knob on the handle I would NEVER went that route! I dont think the throw is much different than stock and its just as hard to put it in reverse as stock and has the drag of the stock shifter, not very happy. Also after doing some research found that The model that is modified to fit the GTO is only $185 from MGW, thats a cheap shifter, but even modified its still a cheap shifter, Also waiting over 4 weeks to get it, but i knew that from what others said. Really wish i would have gone with the threaded handle so I could have an aftermarket ball.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

Leahburk714 said:


> I installed my MGW-P shifter two weeks ago and am not all that impressed with it, I ordered the stock version which was a mistake becuase if I knew that i would have to use Rubber cement to put the knob on the handle I would NEVER went that route! I dont think the throw is much different than stock and its just as hard to put it in reverse as stock and has the drag of the stock shifter, not very happy. Also after doing some research found that The model that is modified to fit the GTO is only $185 from MGW, thats a cheap shifter, but even modified its still a cheap shifter, Also waiting over 4 weeks to get it, but i knew that from what others said. Really wish i would have gone with the threaded handle so I could have an aftermarket ball.


if your not happy with it sell it to me . everyone around my area has one,and say they are great. you are the first person i heard of that does not like it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty sure she got the wrong one from what I've read... the unmodified one.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

They are all modified MGW shifters. Made to fit our cars. Only thing different is what shift lever you get.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^ No. There are 2 shifters. One that is a lot cheaper and is made for the T56 transmission. It is called the MGW Shifter. The one modified to fit the GTO is a lot more expensive and is called the MGW-P. P indicating Proxses, the company who modifies it.

Generation 5 Camaro Short Throw Shifter

Web Store - Proxses Tuning LLC


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

I know that .All of those Proxses sell are modified to fit GTO. Have saw how he makes them .He is the one that tuned my car. Been trying to get a shifter for every. He is a busy man.


----------



## smitty#131 (Dec 17, 2011)

You got pics of this installed?? and the MGW-P is a short throw correct?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I do not have pics of it installed, but i do have one in my car and i love it, the shifter is a short throw that can be adjusted to fit the height you want, i would try and take pics but unfortunately im stationed in japan right now.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

smitty#131 said:


> You got pics of this installed?? and the MGW-P is a short throw correct?


Here's what you essentially get. 








The handle is on the far right. You can see it's threaded for adjustment. 

Run over to LS1GTO and search for MGW in the drivetrain section. There is are a ton pics.


----------

